#  >  > Site Related and VIP Membership >  >  > Site Suggestions, Questions, Comments >  >  >  Question regarding promotion of another site

## Thirteenth Thoracic

To whom it may concern,
I am a little unaware as to what the site policies are in regards to promoting my own forum here. I wanted to link to a free forum i'm running, on the subject of Gnostic Satanism. The fact the Occult Forums even bother to recognise our minority of Satanist praxis is in fact the reason i joined here. I really doubt i'll be "poaching" many site members, as our paradigm is rather unpopular, perhaps justly so.
Just thought i'd ask. If the answer is positive, the link would only be in the Gnostic Satanism section, not pasted on every thread all over the place. If the answer is negative, i accept the decision.
Cheers.

----------

